# Brand new Ariens - oil seeping from oil drain plug



## kananj

I received a new Ariens 921037 on Thursday and assembled it on Saturday. This model has the Ariens AX 291cc engine.

On Sunday (yesterday) I realized there is oil managing to seep through the oil drain plug, as I spotted an oil stain on my garage floor underneath the plug. 

It is a very slow seep -- since I realized there was oil coming out, I saw only one drop actually fall into a container I put under the plug -- but this is concerning me anyway. I will be contacting my dealer but I wanted to get some advice here if possible.

The engine was shipped full of oil. During assembly when I checked the dip stick to see if there was indeed oil in engine, it seemed like extra spurted out -- is this a sign the engine was overfilled?

I checked the tightness of the oil drain plug and it is very tight. There was really no more tightening I could do, so it's not loose as best I can tell.

The plug must have been seeping during shipping. I now realize there's a oil spot on my garage floor where the snow blower was sitting in its box for two days. (The bottom of the box is an open wooden pallet.)

Just now in my engine manual I see a line reading "On Front Oil Drain, the use of Teflon tape or pipe thread sealer should be used to prevent oil leakage." Does this tape/thread sealer guidance apply to this engine?

And/or, if the engine is overfilled with oil, would this happen with the plug?


----------



## UNDERTAKER

put the right size wrench or socket on it. and tighten it up. ALOHA.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

better idea go get one of those DRAIN ZIT gizmo's. and dump that pipe and cap set up.


----------



## scrappy

Wipe it clean, and re check.


----------



## jtclays

Send it back to snowblowers.com or tighten the plug.


----------



## kananj

scrappy said:


> Wipe it clean, and re check.


Thanks - yes, when I first realized there was an issue, I wiped the drain plug area and checked it several times on Sunday. By Monday evening, a drip had fallen and I could see a bead of oil on the drain plug/washer.


----------



## Normex

kananj said:


> Thanks - yes, when I first realized there was an issue, I wiped the drain plug area and checked it several times on Sunday. By Monday evening, a drip had fallen and I could see a bead of oil on the drain plug/washer.


 It is hard for anyone to answer on this problem as we do not have any visuals cues however if you are not sure the oil drain plug is tight enough you may have to bring it back to the dealer because if the drain plug is for example cross threaded the dealer will have to rectify it under warranty but if you try to remove the plug yourself and find it is not normal then it may be not covered under warranty so better the dealer handle the situation.


----------



## pfn

Normex said:


> It is hard for anyone to answer on this problem as we do not have any visuals cues however if you are not sure the oil drain plug is tight enough you may have to bring it back to the dealer because if the drain plug is for example cross threaded the dealer will have to rectify it under warranty but if you try to remove the plug yourself and find it is not normal then it may be not covered under warranty so better the dealer handle the situation.


I'm with Normex. I sounds like a cross threaded drain plug. Take it to the dealer. Don't mess with it. There are several good fixes for the problem but none are as good as new. If I is cross threaded demand a new engine or snowblower. I doubt you will get it but if you don't ask...


----------



## pwm

Brand new Ariens leaking oil? That counts as *three on this forum so far this season* including mine. Seems like a pattern is forming. 

I question the quality control at the engine manufacturer.


----------



## Normex

pwm said:


> Brand new Ariens leaking oil? That counts as *three on this forum so far this season* including mine. Seems like a pattern is forming.
> 
> I question the quality control at the engine manufacturer.


 Lets not elaborate on something we don't have the full story yet.


----------



## jtclays

We're not talking crank seal here, correct? Are you leaking at the drain, or the fill/check spot? (Sharpie is pointed at drain, above is fill/check)
Leaking at the black fill/check spot would indicate overfill and bad cap. Leaking at the side drain (Sharpie) is it near the block or the cap screw?
Personally, all of them can be tackled with teflon tape, but it's up to you.
This is an LCT 291cc snow engine.


----------



## kananj

jtclays said:


> We're not talking crank seal here, correct? Are you leaking at the drain, or the fill/check spot? (Sharpie is pointed at drain, above is fill/check)
> Leaking at the black fill/check spot would indicate overfill and bad cap. Leaking at the side drain (Sharpie) is it near the block or the cap screw?
> Personally, all of them can be tackled with teflon tape, but it's up to you.
> This is an LCT 291cc snow engine.


Thanks. The leak is at the drain, not the fill/check, and it's near (at) the cap screw.


----------



## liftoff1967

I use a paste on the drain plugs of my OPE and Harleys. Never had a leak problem. To date anyway.


----------



## jtclays

Liftoff product or just use teflon tape. I wouldn't consider that a big problem.
Crank seal leak......big problem and want dealer fix


----------



## Grunt

If you try the Teflon tape, only put about two wraps around the screw threads. Even though the tape is soft, the added thickness could cause a crack in the engine block, which you may already have ?? I hope not.


----------



## yarcraftman

Why not just have your dealer give you a new machine? 

That is ridiculous that you should have to fix such a problem for a brand new machine?

I personally would ask for a refund if the dealer will not give you a new piece of equipment. Once you start messing with it, a finicky dealer may say oh well perhaps you caused the problem or enhanced an issue and not have your back.

Just my $.02


----------



## pfn

yarcraftman said:


> Why not just have your dealer give you a new machine?
> 
> That is ridiculous that you should have to fix such a problem for a brand new machine?
> 
> I personally would ask for a refund if the dealer will not give you a new piece of equipment. Once you start messing with it, a finicky dealer may say oh well perhaps you caused the problem or enhanced an issue and not have your back.
> 
> Just my $.02


+1.


----------



## pwm

yarcraftman: I agree completely. Why should anyone have to wrench on a new machine to make it serviceable? Why take the risk of doing damage and losing your warranty coverage? 

I had a similar problem, and took the blower back for a refund.


----------



## RIT333

So, if your brand new car had a few drops of oil coming out of the oil pan drain plug, you would expect them to either give you a new car or your money back ? Come on...get real ! You have to be realistic.


----------



## pwm

In my case it was coming from somewhere on the front of the motor, and I tried tightening the drain tube and plug to no avail. How tight is too tight? When you've stripped the threads or damaged the engine? Why should I have to do anything with it?

I would have had to rent a truck and ramps, taken it 20 km to the inner-city to a nasty hole in the wall dealer with no parking to have him look at it? Then do the same thing again later to get it. Anything that is "new in the original box" should work without question. Otherwise, return it for a refund.


----------



## RoyP

It's new......let the dealer look at it. If you put a wrench on it......he will claim that you did it. He may do that anyway.....depends on the dealer.


----------



## liftoff1967

kananj said:


> I received a new Ariens 921037 on Thursday and *assembled it* on Saturday.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say this is a big box store purchase.


----------



## micah68kj

I'd let the dealer repair it but I wouldn't ask for a refund. It's probably just a matter of a litlle more torque. *ONLY reason* I'd have dealer do it is so they and I both have a record of the original complaint.


----------



## jtclays

It's an oil drip. Pack it into a trailer/truck?????????
Teflon tape and be on your way


----------



## Normex

jtclays said:


> It's an oil drip. Pack it into a trailer/truck?????????
> Teflon tape and be on your way


 You, I and many would have taken care of it but for someone with limited knowledge and experience in small mechanics it would be better fixed at the point of origin as Micah pointed out to have it on record. Just my opinion.


----------



## jtclays

Uncrating and assembly lead me to believe it came from a non dealer, hence my suggestion to make it work


----------



## Normex

jtclays said:


> Uncrating and assembly lead me to believe it came from a non dealer, hence my suggestion to make it work


I agree whole heartedly but for the minuscule chance that the block has an hairline crack at the drain plug or tube he should let where he bought it deal with it. Would be nice to know where he bought it hey kananj?
Personally I would never buy crated even if its easy to assemble, too much room for blame and people involved if something is not up to snuff, manufacturer, store, shipper, new owner. Best of course, manufacturer, dealer, new owner. I guess it's a slow forum day
Good Luck


----------



## dbert

The drain plug on the ax engine does not appear to use a pipe thread. I could be wrong. Is the washer under the plug a crush washer of some sort?


----------



## pfn

Take it back or fix it properly. 
If you tape it or use a sealant you will be worried about the non-fix as long as you own the machine. The "fix" will require your attention for the machines' life and I'd bet big that at some point the engine will leak.
At the very least put a helicoil in it. 
Let the dealer do it, best option, or do it right.


----------



## Normex

Pfn you're absolutely right but it seems we're talking in the wind since he has not posted back and furthermore he states he had assembled it himself which points to a Big Box purchase or worst online?


----------



## jtclays

My experience with LCT has been great, they answer at a moments notice. Briggs can learn a thing or two from LCT


----------



## Normex

jtclays said:


> My experience with LCT has been great, they answer at a moments notice. Briggs can learn a thing or two from LCT


 So far LCT are tops in my book and their engines have cast iron sleeves and two crank bearings which bodes well for longevity of course time will tell as I'm eyeing a 369cc for a repower for next year.
I have a Tec 358cc 11hp on my Ariens 30" bucket and it works very good but I'm getting tired of the big vibration and ear splitting sound plus a bit greedy on gas. We shall see.


----------



## GustoGuy

Normex said:


> So far LCT are tops in my book and their engines have cast iron sleeves and two crank bearings which bodes well for longevity of course time will tell as I'm eyeing a 369cc for a repower for next year.
> I have a Tec 358cc 11hp on my Ariens 30" bucket and it works very good but I'm getting tired of the big vibration and ear splitting sound plus a bit greedy on gas. We shall see.


Many of the newer Chinese made OHV engines have cast iron cylinder sleeves and ball bearing supported crankshafts. Both my repowered Snowblowers engines have all these features and they run really nice and start with 1 pull of the recoil. Plus the newer engines are mandated by the government to make less noise the the old engines did and utilize multi-chamber Honda style mufflers that are way more quiet than the old flat head muffler ever were. Here is from Honda's website

*EXCEPTIONALLY QUIET*



Large capacity, multi-chamber exhaust system 
Improved camshaft and muffler reduce overall engine noise by up to 5 dB 
Reduced mechanical noise due to piston design 
Forged steel crankshaft and rigid crankcase 
Helical cut gears 
Sophisticated air intake system
 PS Briggs make newer style lo tone mufflers that will fit their older flathead engines and they are much quieter than the old canister type mufflers. It will quiet down the old flat head a bit.


----------



## Ariens28

I'll take a Briggs and Stratton any day over any LCT... my dad's 305cc snow series max has wicked power and never an issue, great engines


----------



## jtclays

What engine does your Ariens have on it? Just saying, there could be odd ball failures, that possibly don't indicte the entire line. I've got a Chevy 8100 that eats through 3 quarts of oil in 3000 miles. The computer never faults and the cats don't bark. GM says it's within specs? I also have an E430 that uses no oil, ever. Same level every time and it goes 7500 between changes. Weird machines and differences.


----------



## Ryan

jtclays said:


> What engine does your Ariens have on it? Just saying, there could be odd ball failures, that possibly don't indicte the entire line. I've got a Chevy 8100 that eats through 3 quarts of oil in 3000 miles. The computer never faults and the cats don't bark. GM says it's within specs? I also have an E430 that uses no oil, ever. Same level every time and it goes 7500 between changes. Weird machines and differences.



3 quarts of oil in 3000 miles for the 8.1 liter? Something is wrong. they are saying a quart is normal on the normal V-8s every 2000-3000 miles but 3 quarts? try posting about this over at gm-trucks.com if you haven't already.


----------



## cparise

pwm said:


> Brand new Ariens leaking oil? That counts as *three on this forum so far this season* including mine. Seems like a pattern is forming.
> 
> I question the quality control at the engine manufacturer.


4 me too. read my post under *Do you own an Ariens snow blower? *


----------



## jtclays

She was purchased new from a local dealer and has been seen and "addressed" by the district people since new. They confirm the 8100 uses oil Like I needed them to tel me that?
I asked them why it doesn't foul the cats and o2 sensors and they just shrug.
It's an '03 just turning 110K and has never had a problem other than using Arab quantities of fuel......and oil It may be seeing the Mercedes dealer here shortly and be converted into an M-class(which has it's own history of issues).


----------



## DOUGNASH

cparise said:


> 4 me too. read my post under *Do you own an Ariens snow blower? *


Unfortunately I will make it 5

The blower was delivered by the dealer on Friday around 11am

These pictures were taken Saturday morning

I think its the oil cap too

I am not touching it, I called the dealer and they are picking the blower up and will address it

I just want it documented that there is an issue.

I can wrench it myself, but I am a salesman by trade, (so I am not really good at anything)

I would probably strip out the threads in the block and they would blame me

It just sucks I spent $2400 for something that is not 100%






This is forward of the tires, my old garage floor is not flat so I am sure this is just dripping this way because of the pitch


----------



## pfn

DOUGNASH said...
"Unfortunately I will make it 5"... 

Apparently there is systemic problem. Where are these engines made? 

When you find out what the issue was and what they did to remedy it please let us know 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vmaxed

All new Ariens have chinese made engines


----------



## scrappy

I would be really upset. And I would try to diag and repair the leak myself, but that could leave me open to "you caused it"

I'm sure it will be taken care of. still sucks 

Well ok enough of pc. 

Clean it off as in wipe it down, remove any oil residue with Brake Kleen or similar. Look for the source, it will be at the highest point. A good leak finder is spray on foot powder. Or adding UV dye.

My guess from the pics is the oil drain pipe is loose or needs pipe sealant/teflon tape.


----------



## scrappy

vmaxed said:


> All new Ariens have chinese made engines


All small engines are made off shore.

We can thank the free trade agreement.

I bet the former Tecumseh and Briggs workers wish they had their jobs back.


----------



## DOUGNASH

pfn said:


> DOUGNASH said...
> "Unfortunately I will make it 5"...
> 
> Apparently there is systemic problem. Where are these engines made?
> 
> When you find out what the issue was and what they did to remedy it please let us know
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 I just spoke to my dealer

It looks like the cap for the oil drain tube was not properly put on from the factory and now the threads are messed up.

They are ordering me a new tube assembly from Ariens and they should have it by Friday.

The dealer is very accommodating and helpful.

I would not hesitate to purchase anything from them in the future.

Four Seasons Power Equipment in East Meadow on Long Island

Four Seasons Power Equipment - , Accessories, Parts, & Apparel


----------



## Normex

Thanks for keeping us in the loop Doug, would be nice to know from the others as well.


----------



## micah68kj

I'm with you, Doug. I don't care how small the leak is or where I *know* it's coming from. The dealer can make the repairs. I don't care if it means turning a cap half a turn. If _anything _ happens down the road you have a record of them working on it. Don't think for one minute anybody is going to volunteer replacing engine parts or engines. It's all about the bottom line and it stops there.


----------



## DOUGNASH

I submitted a review to Briggs about my engine

They wont post it...

Briggs & Stratton Your review did not meet writing guidelines — DOUGNASH, Unfortunately, your review did not meet our writing guidelines listed on the review submission form. If you have a moment, reference the writi 
To me 


https://us-mg6.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?#
Dec 22 at 7:03 PM 
Your review did not meet writing guidelines — 



DOUGNASH,

Unfortunately, your review did not meet our writing guidelines listed on the review submission form. If you have a moment, reference the writing guidelines and try again.

Submit something new

Thanks again,
*Briggs & Stratton* 










*Another leaker!* My dealer delivered my brand new Ariens pro 28" this past Friday Same model as above poster Next day I also have a puddle of oil under the machine My dealer is picking it up to look at but I am not happy I just spend $2400 on this leaker! Briggs & Stratton, you obviously have some type of QC problem before these engines are leaving the factory You can find more complaints and issues on snowblowerforums dot com under the Ariens specific board


©2014 Briggs & Stratton Power Products Group LLC. All Rights Reserved. | P.O. Box 702 • Milwaukee, WI 53201 • USA


----------



## DOUGNASH

This is what the other guy said on his review of this engine...

He might be on this forum ?


★★★★★ ★★★★★ 1 out of 5 stars. *pwm123*

· 2 months ago 




*Mine was not serviceable from the factory. *




I bought an Ariens Pro 28 snow blower with this motor. After the first start up it left a puddle of oil on my garage floor. The oil was leaking from under the motor and NOT from the drain tube or nut. I took the snow blower back to Home Depot for a refund.



✘ No, I do not recommend this product. 



Performance 

4 out of 5 Power 

4 out of 5 Reliability 

1 out of 5 Starting 

5 out of 5 Value 

1 out of 5 



0 people found this review helpful. 1 person did not find this review helpful. *Helpful?*

Yes · 0 0 people found this review helpful. Click to agree.No · 1 1 person did not find this review helpful. Click to agree. Report 






♂ 
*Response from Briggs & Stratton: *

Nicole_BriggsStratton · Answer Center · 2 months ago 







Thank you for your review. Your feedback is important to us and will help us to continue to improve our products to be the best out there for our customers. Keep in mind that an authorized service dealer is the best place to take the unit to maintain and repair your unit.


----------



## Big Ed

I wonder if they even read it?
Maybe it should be written in Chinese?

If enough complain about the Chinese crap I would bet they would come back to the USA to build them again!

I fool around with model trains in all scales, a lot of manufacturers are getting tired of all the complaints from inferior products and quality control from the junk coming from China. There are some that are moving production back to the states.

And......do you know that the Chinese people are getting fed up working for peanuts and are starting to rebel against their government?
I see the day that soon it will cost those who farmed out their products to China more money to build them there then it would to make them here again.

Just say that everyone stopped buying Ariens because of the Chinese crap Briggs they are putting on them.
What would you think would happen??


----------



## pwm

That other guy was me. I posted that review at B&S and also one at Ariens. If I'm not happy with a product, I speak up. 

B&S appears to have a quality control issue.


----------



## pfn

DOUGNASH said:


> I submitted a review to Briggs about my engine
> 
> They wont post it...
> 
> Briggs & Stratton Your review did not meet writing guidelines — DOUGNASH, Unfortunately, your review did not meet our writing guidelines listed on the review submission form. If you have a moment, reference the writi
> To me
> 
> 
> 
> Dec 22 at 7:03 PM
> Your review did not meet writing guidelines —
> 
> 
> 
> DOUGNASH,
> 
> Unfortunately, your review did not meet our writing guidelines listed on the review submission form. If you have a moment, reference the writing guidelines and try again.
> 
> Submit something new
> 
> Thanks again,
> *Briggs & Stratton*
> 
> 
> 
> *Another leaker!* My dealer delivered my brand new Ariens pro 28" this past Friday Same model as above poster Next day I also have a puddle of oil under the machine My dealer is picking it up to look at but I am not happy I just spend $2400 on this leaker! Briggs & Stratton, you obviously have some type of QC problem before these engines are leaving the factory You can find more complaints and issues on snowblowerforums dot com under the Ariens specific board".
> 
> 
> 
> "They won't post it."...
> 
> Imagine that. I hope this isn't the beginning of the end for B&S They were once a fine company. Do they have any US manufacturing still going on?


----------



## GustoGuy

Wow. Bad oil leak. I wonder why the drain tubes leak? I have 3 Chinese engines and none of them leak oil. However none of them have a threaded extension pipe like your Briggs engine does. Has the dealer tried a thread sealent on the pipe?


----------



## 43128

i just love how the chinese can make a better engine than the briggs for less


----------



## GustoGuy

I think it has something to do with that threaded extension pipe. hopefully the engine block casting is not porous.


----------



## Ariens28

43128 said:


> i just love how the chinese can make a better engine than the briggs for less


My LCT powered Ariens is back at the dealer because of a bad crank seal leaking oil, sorry to tell you they are no better then briggs...I'd take a Briggs any day over another lct


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Aren't the Briggs now assembled in Mexico? Who know were most of the components are made? Somewhere in Asia?

People need to take defective stuff back to the dealer or where they bought it. It is the only way the large companies will respond. Unfortunately some are argumentative or passive aggressive no matter what the issues may be. They can inconvenience you so much you just want to go away.

The fact that B&S is filtering the reviews on their sight is telling.

Why don't you post your reviews on here verbatim. Put in the title "this is what B&S does not want you to know"

The internet can help level the playing field.


----------



## RoyP

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Aren't the Briggs now assembled in Mexico? Who know were most of the components are made? Somewhere in Asia?
> 
> People need to take defective stuff back to the dealer or where they bought it. It is the only way the large companies will respond. Unfortunately some are argumentative or passive aggressive no matter what the issues may be. They can inconvenience you so much you just want to go away.
> 
> The fact that B&S is filtering the reviews on their sight is telling.
> 
> Why don't you post your reviews on here verbatim. Put in the title "this is what B&S does not want you to know"
> 
> The internet can help level the playing field.



If this were facebook......I would like this !!


----------



## suspicionofignorance2

Think I heard Briggs is definitely Asian parts..Maybe even rejected parts...The Chinese small eng Mfrs are here to take it over....Wouldn't surprise me if this is Briggs last yr. as eng mfr...Shame.


----------



## RoyP

I think his problem is with the drain extension tube...not the engine. If he purchased it from a dealer.......let the dealer fix it......if he purchased from a large box store.......just replace the extension tube....see what that does.


----------



## micah68kj

43128 said:


> i just love how the chinese can make a better engine than the briggs for less


Yeh. Stolen technology, forced labor etc. They're good.


----------



## Ariens28

suspicionofignorance2 said:


> Think I heard Briggs is definitely Asian parts..Maybe even rejected parts...The Chinese small eng Mfrs are here to take it over....Wouldn't surprise me if this is Briggs last yr. as eng mfr...Shame.


Can't see briggs going any where anytime soon


----------



## DOUGNASH

Just an update on my blower.

The dealer said they replaced the tube and cap (last year)

Well it leaked all summer, not as bad, but the stain on a piece of cardboard that was under the area is as big as a Frisbee or dinner plate.

I just checked the oil level from the dipstick, its definitely not at full anymore, but more than 3/4

The funny part (or not so funny part) is I convinced my friend to order the same blower last year and his leaks too...


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

I can't see why it can not be remedied with teflon tape and/or thread sealer.



micah68kj said:


> Yeh. Stolen technology, forced labor etc. They're good.


Yes I agree forced or highly exploited labor. In some cases the technology is handed over. Corporate America is guilty as much as the Chinese Government. Out sourcing requires two agreeable parties.


----------



## Town

DOUGNASH said:


> Just an update on my blower.
> 
> The dealer said they replaced the tube and cap (last year)
> 
> Well it leaked all summer, not as bad, but the stain on a piece of cardboard that was under the area is as big as a Frisbee or dinner plate.
> 
> I just checked the oil level from the dipstick, its definitely not at full anymore, but more than 3/4
> 
> The funny part (or not so funny part) is I convinced my friend to order the same blower last year and his leaks too...


My drain cap did not leak, but I do not trust such a set-up that relies on a thread for a seal. Tightening the cap may force the tube too far into the block and crack it since the flats for a wrench in the tube are shrouded by the starter and a pipe wrench is not precise enough. So I added a neoprene O ring at the bottom of the cap. The O ring seals the end of the tube and does not need the threads for a seal. The cap is tightened and loosened with little force and is secure. 

This is much the same approach as used on auto drain plugs that use a washer to seal the opening. My car uses an O ring.

Good luck to you and your friend.


----------



## shallowwatersailor

I'm not sure about your cap, but mine is pipe thread so an O-ring wouldn't even touch the end of the pipe.


----------



## joinjohn55

i had same problem with my ariens platinum 24 I contacted ariens also had them send me new oii plugs I replaced and re tightend and so far ok but was concern and still am you should contact so they become aware and also mention that he wasn't only one we this situation let them know you read this in this forum and the name is john from ct


----------



## Town

shallowwatersailor said:


> I'm not sure about your cap, but mine is pipe thread so an O-ring wouldn't even touch the end of the pipe.


When the cap tightens up on the O ring you can feel the give and so it is not nearly as tight as without the O ring. You will be able to feel a big difference if you try it. But if you are comfortable with the stock parts then you don't need to do anything.

Good luck.


----------



## Skore

I have adrien mower same problem. Not year old drain plug leaks


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Skore said:


> I have adrien mower same problem. Not year old drain plug leaks


Hi Skore... I've never heard of Adrien, do you have a picture or model number?


----------



## tabora

Skore said:


> I have adrien


Yo, Adrian! Or perhaps the drunken elf spellcheck changed Ariens into Adrien?


----------

